

Ask HN: Where to submit an iPhone app for coverage? - hrabago

There's some discussion regarding a post on where you can submit you startup for some coverage on http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1756924<p>I'm wondering if there are counterparts for iPhone apps, or mobile apps in general. For those who have or are developing iPhone apps, where have you submitted your app?  Which sites were actually helpful in getting some honest reviews and/or coverage, and which ones were essentially existing in a vacuum?  Some review sites make me wonder if they have any end users reading them at all, or if their visitors are mostly just developers hoping to find buyers.<p>There's some related discussion on http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527010 but that focuses on iOS games.
======
sahillavingia
I need help on this too! The huge update to my app just got released, and so
far I've just emailed some bloggers about it. It got featured on TUAW, but so
far that's been it - not complaining of course!

Any ideas?

